
An Iowa Family Doctor Takes on the Opioid Epidemic - f3f3_
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/23/health/opioid-addiction-suboxone-treatment.html
======
jarfil
The US is a funny place: metamizole and weed were banned because of some bogus
claims about their risks while dismissing their benefits, and replaced with
opioids which pose a well documented risk of addiction.

It almost looks like someone was trying to push as many opioids as possible.

